# crickets



## Jim (Dec 27, 2005)

what do people keep there crickets in. i have mine in a small pet tank. like a fish box or a pet carry but the crickets can get out of the gaps that are just for air. i like the flappy lid it has but i want to get a new tub. what do you lot use. thanks


----------



## pearson744 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi I keep mine in a carry box for crix, it only cost 1.99 from the rep shop but Im sure you can pick them up in most pet shops or even fishing tackel shops


----------



## vamp woman (May 5, 2005)

i have mine in a old fish tank,best to keep them as dry as poss as they tend to die quick,can be covered with a old net curtain to stop them getting out if you dont have a lid,but mine stay fresh for weeks with fresh bran on the floor and egg boxes to hide in,they get their moisture from fresh fruit & veg


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Old small fish tank for me too


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I've got a cricket keeper from www.livefoods.co.uk. They seem to be happy in there, as long as you don't try and put more than 2 tubs in, although it says it'll take 5 (large size). I tried it a couple of time, so save on repeat orders, they crammed themselves in the tubes they cooked themselves and the smell was horrible :roll: 

I'd worry about the net curtains, as some of the little buggers can chew through plastic mg:


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

i keep mine in a lil plastic pet carrier and they dont get thru the lil slits in the lid, its tiny an i can fit 3 boxes max in it, i have the lovely silent brown kind and they dont have a heatsource but are at room temp in my reptile room i guess cos its always warmer in here than everywhere else.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I still want to know where you get silent bloody browns from! The blacks however are still silent :? It must be just me, most things usually are  

I don't use heat either, in fact I try and keep mine slightly cooler, makes em less feisty, so they live on top of the duplicators in the hallway.


----------



## Candy_Shop (Aug 26, 2005)

I keep mine in a cricket keeper too - mainly because the tubes make to easy to get them out without touching them.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yep, zero handling policy here to, yukky things, and they look evil!


----------



## animal mad (Jan 7, 2006)

I keep mine in a small tank with a vented lid a flap, like the one mentioned.
Mine don't escape, I have got soil in the base (hoping they will breed), this also seems to keep the smell down, cardbord hidy bits. Fed with dry cricket food and fresh mixed fruit and veg.
Mine all tend to live for weeks until their time is up.
Kim


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I like watching them get eaten, serves the little buggers right! :twisted:


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks. mayb it is due to the size of my crickets. it is annoying as i keep them in another box as well so that the ones escape can not get to far. seems pointless. i will keep looking. thanks


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

tall plastic tank with vaseline round the top so they cant grip!!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sneaky! :twisted: 

I've heard that about Cockroaches, if you keep them as feeders.


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

we keep madagascan hissers too!and we have to do the same trick with them!


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I keep silent brown crix i a small plastic fish tank... bit of bug grub and a small peice of cucumber sorts them out for 2 months. 

Saying silent brown never means they are completly silent though. I always get crookers which is why its so satisfying when you see them being eaten!! Once I saw the guts spirt out of one onto the wall :twisted: This one was very satisfying :twisted: 

My guinea pigs find them fastinating though :? I have the tank on the floor and they will just sit there watching them much on cucumber :?


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

wouldnt like to see or smell the cucumber after 2 months!!!!!lol


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

lol @ Chrissy!!

I have a similar problem with the cat, although in fairness she likes playing with the dragons through the glass as well.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

little_chrissy said:


> wouldnt like to see or smell the cucumber after 2 months!!!!!lol


Yeah don't really leave it in that long.... guess i change it every 3 days or so and even then its kinda manky! :shock: They have some salad in there now from the Indian we had there yesterday


----------



## vamp woman (May 5, 2005)

They have some salad in there now from the Indian we had there yesterday[/quote]

mmmm Cricket tikka :lol:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

vamp woman said:


> mmmm Cricket tikka :lol:


Don't fancy having them for tea tonight though!

Its all about chips tonight as the soccers on tv!


----------



## reps4pets (Feb 23, 2005)

chicken tikka sounds so much better


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Apparently chocolate covered locusts are supposed to be very good for you, or was that candied locusts, something to do with locusts anyway  

My beardies are currently eyeing up my tesco's spare ribs, stuffed spuds and garlic bread. I wonder what they are going to think when I put a whole lemon merangue on my desk in about half an hour :lol: If you couldn't tell I've been drinking, glass and a 1/2 of hock, and the typing is starting to go. It's that time of the year. Get rid of kids for night, stuff face, drink wine and later hot shower and watch about 6 hours of various downloads on the laptop in bed. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh peace and quiet. :mrgreen:


----------

